# Using Hindsdale PC has only one IDE and 4 SATA ports



## boroarke (May 25, 2002)

I am upgrading a series 2 TiVo using MFS Tools 2.0. I know there are newer programs out there like WinMFS but this question pertains exclusively to MFS Tools 2.0. My PC motherboard only has one IDE port and the rest are SATA ports, is there anything special I need to do with the SATA ports or can I upgrade as normal? Thanks in advance!

Bryan


----------



## smithrl (Sep 23, 2002)

you might want to give WinMFS a try. It seems to be able to handle almost any type of disk connection.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

smithrl said:


> you might want to give WinMFS a try. It seems to be able to handle almost any type of disk connection.


Not really. I had to try all kinds of connections when I was using WinMFS with only 2 IDE ports. I finally found that making my CD-ROM a slave on the IDE channel was the only way it would work. Any other setup and WinMFS wouldn't recognize the hard drive on the slave connector.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

bengalfreak said:


> Not really. I had to try all kinds of connections when I was using WinMFS with only 2 IDE ports. I finally found that making my CD-ROM a slave on the IDE channel was the only way it would work. Any other setup and WinMFS wouldn't recognize the hard drive on the slave connector.


If you set the jumpers to master on the drive this can happen, and the jumpers have to be set to master or cable select to run in the TiVo. If you use cable select on your computer and have a newer IDE cable with master slave connectors you should not have a problem when your hard drive is set to cable select.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

lessd said:


> If you set the jumpers to master on the drive this can happen, and the jumpers have to be set to master or cable select to run in the TiVo. If you use cable select on your computer and have a newer IDE cable with master slave connectors you should not have a problem when your hard drive is set to cable select.


Maybe I shouldn't have, but I did. The drive was jumpered to cable select and it was the newer type IDE cable. And unless I put the drive on the master connector and the CD-ROM on the slave connector, I got no love.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

If you're using a Western Digital drive it has two different jumper settings for Master or Master with slave attached. I've never tried WinMFS with an IDE drive so I don't know how it interacts with the software. If you're upgrading older Tivo drives then you might want to consider getting an old PC off ebay that has two IDE buses. You can find complete PCs with hard drive, CPU, memory, CD-ROM, graphics card, etc., for as little as $25 plus shipping. I keep an old Pentium II mid-tower PC in a storeroom just for this purpose.


----------

